# Resources > Professional Associations >  Professional Development Opportunity

## CultureinPeril

Hello PACCIN Members,

If youre in the NYC area and youre interested in collections management, object care and display or project management and art-related quotes and estimating, you may be interested in a class I took at NYU SCPS taught by a colleague of mine.

I highly recommend it as I found it to be very beneficial.

*Chuck Agro: Object Care and Display for Collections Managers.  Course number ARTP1-CE8151.* 

Its a 10-week course, beginning October 4th, held at Manhattan Village Academy mere blocks from the Flatiron Building.

Here's the course description:

This in-depth course covers art and artifact handling and display techniques for a variety of objects including paintings, sculptures, works on paper, furniture, textiles, new media, and ethnographic objects. Discuss the challenges of contemporary art, materials, large-scale work, and installations. Topics include environmental concerns and monitoring, archival materials, lighting, cases, transportation, packing, and shipping, project management and estimating for quotes.

You can register by going to http://www.sps.nyu.edu/ and enter Object Care and Display for Collections Managers in search or you can call or email for registration at 212.998.7200 and sps.info@nyu.edu.

The link for registration is below
https://www.sps.nyu.edu/professional...-managers.html.

----------

